# Any Homegrown Crappie fishermen for Knox Lake on site ?



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I am in the middle of a 2 year study of Knox Lake Lake on Crappies using a side finder and other depth sounder equipment.
I have some questions for someone who fishes this lake for crappies on a regular basis.

I will PM you as to what I'm wondering and would be willing to share information as to what I have gathered so far.

Any replys would be helpful.

Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## vizsla1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jim,
Just found your post today. I've been fishing knox for the past 10 years or so pretty regularly, living about 10 mins away. Have fished the spring crappies for the past 3 years. Don't know if I can help you, but would be interested in hearing your questions. Thanks.


----------

